# Platlet Rich Plasma injections 0232T



## mlemlr (Apr 4, 2013)

Are these injections ever covered?


----------



## suepeters (Apr 4, 2013)

*Prp inj*

The office I worked for charged $210 for the service and we did not bill the insurance.


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 5, 2013)

mlemlr said:


> Are these injections ever covered?



I know Medicare will only cover these for LIMITED items (i.e. diabetic foot ulcer) but for everything else you need to make sure the patients pay up front. We charge between $500-1,500.


----------



## mlemlr (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you, this info is very helpful!


----------



## debwoods65 (Apr 5, 2013)

We bill for this and receive payment from several payers.  I believe Cigna and Aetna are two of them but I do not post our payments so not sure exactly which carriers are paying and not.


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 5, 2013)

debwoods65 said:


> We bill for this and receive payment from several payers.  I believe Cigna and Aetna are two of them but I do not post our payments so not sure exactly which carriers are paying and not.



Really? Are you usong 0232T code or something else?


----------



## cbrothers (Jul 11, 2013)

*Does Medicare pay on 0232T*

I am trying to find out what Medicare pays on this injection. Does anyone know what would be Pt out of pocket?
CBrothers


----------



## barbsnolte (Oct 25, 2013)

*PRP injections*

Is everyone using the 0232T to charge for the procedure and does this include procedures 36415, 20926, and 76942?


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Oct 29, 2013)

“0232T—Injection(s), platelet rich plasma, any site, including image guidance, harvesting and preparation when performed (Do not report 0232T in conjunction with 20550, 20551, 20600-20610, 20926, 76942, 77002, 77012, 77021, 86965.)”

We use 0232T and Medicare does not pay.  We collect in advance from patient.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 29, 2013)

*Good Article*

http://www.beckersasc.com/asc-codin...-aaos-disagree-over-reporting-directives.html


----------



## JillSmithers (Mar 6, 2014)

We get a signed ABN before injections.

MY question is: Is there a global period for this injection?


----------

